# 2009 Bullet 295bhs



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was just checking out the 2009 Bullet 29BHS and the only place around here (Tacoma, WA) sent me a quote for $25,995. Say what? I thought the RV industry was hurting....









Here is the link to the dealer.
http://www.tacomarv.com/pre_owned_detail.asp?veh=1116407

I'm not really interested, as I need a toy-hauler (oh..I dream of a 5er) but it was fun to see the price.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

C'mon OC - with gas prices down - dealers know we can pay the extra $$$


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Since you probably wouldn't offer $25k if he had come back with $18k...or even $20k....it sounds like that dealer is living by my motto - - "If you don't ask. You don't get!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Since you probably wouldn't offer $25k if he had come back with $18k...or even $20k....it sounds like that dealer is living by my motto - - "If you don't ask. You don't get!"


This is the light weight model (new from keystone) which I thought would mean the list price would be less. I'm sure if I drove in with my F350 (showing them I can tow NOW) they would be willing to come down in their price a bit.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

very nice, I like it!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks a lot like a Heartland model we checked out a couple of years back. Or maybe that was a Surveyor. I like the couch combo, but the bunk above and the fold out couch weren't very comfortable when we tried them.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Since you probably wouldn't offer $25k if he had come back with $18k...or even $20k....it sounds like that dealer is living by my motto - - "If you don't ask. You don't get!"


This is the light weight model (new from keystone) which I thought would mean the list price would be less. I'm sure if I drove in with my F350 (showing them I can tow NOW) they would be willing to come down in their price a bit.








[/quote]

All depends on how bad they really want to sell that unit - after purchasing 2 campers at a show, I don't think I would even try a dealer.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Although it isn't white, I do like the color scheme.

MaeJae


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I like the Front Cap and wide stance axles...............other than that.............I like mine better









Amazing that that has been delivered...........yet there are people on here that are waiting for Units............


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Want me to go look at it for you ? Not that I need a reason to go looking. There are several interesting stores around Tacoma RV.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Want me to go look at it for you ? Not that I need a reason to go looking. There are several interesting stores around Tacoma RV.


Not for me...I'd just liked the "light weight" concept of the Bullet line, so I wanted to get a price. I'm still pressing for a 5er TH for my motorcycles.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ditto on the looking for you - I drive by Tacoma RV (and the others in the area) every day! Ya know, if you have your eye on a Raptor, or anything...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mv945 said:


> Ya know, if you have your eye on a Raptor, or anything...


oh...I do like the Raptor!! Now, if I just had a crystal ball and could tell when the economy would turn around...I'd jump in!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ya know, if you have your eye on a Raptor, or anything...


oh...I do like the Raptor!! Now, if I just had a crystal ball and could tell when the economy would turn around...I'd jump in!
[/quote]

When you get that crystal ball, could you give us all a hint on that turn around. We'd love to be the first to know!!! (LOL)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WACOUGAR said:


> Ya know, if you have your eye on a Raptor, or anything...


oh...I do like the Raptor!! Now, if I just had a crystal ball and could tell when the economy would turn around...I'd jump in!
[/quote]

When you get that crystal ball, could you give us all a hint on that turn around. We'd love to be the first to know!!! (LOL)









[/quote]

Sure...but you'll be the 2nd to know...I'm 1st.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd like to see the locking wheel chock that will fit between those wheels.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

This New Bal Chock

opens to 12"


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Former Outback owner here - was just looking in on you all because I sent someone on the rv.net site here who had just purchased a new Outback. We bought the Bullet just last week (that sounded odd). We went with the 282bhs because it was lighter and liked the floorplan better. The bunks on the 295 were very narrow and one slanted down (the walls are on a slight slant). The bathroom is larger on our plan and the outside storage is beautiful compared to most lighter weights at that length. We're excited to try it out if it doesn't snow too much this weekend. We're taking it to TN for Spring Break so will be able to test out just how aerodynamic it is, along with the promoted fuel efficiency. We LOVED our Outback, but it was a bit heavy for our tow vehicle once we started piling the truck with not only our five bikes, but three Kayaks on a rack system as well! We then went to a Jayco class C, but then bought a Bayliner boat, so decided to lower our debt and get back with a tt. So, hello to everyone who was around when we were part of you all. You are a great bunch of people, so I always enjoy sending new Outback owners your way!

Mary/socialstudiesmom


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

